#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Massages - Happy ending or not?

## Marmite the Dog

I've just tried a different massage place to my usual one (because the last time the girl requested I pay her double my normal tip - cheeky git) and they were a bit more, errmm, persistent in promoting their special services than I was used to.

I went to one of the cheeky places on Suk Soi 24/1 as I was working near there this afternoon. You get a private room with a shower and the girl jumps up on the platform as to enable her to put more effort into the massage. The girl was very cute with nice long legs and the sensation of skin on skin was rather nice.

At the halfway point it was time to turn over and she started on my chest and beer gut first, followed by the top of my right leg. There was a lot of effort put into massaging my groin area, but I am a veteran at massages now and managed to keep my semi-retired old boy under control, much to the girl's chagrin. She eventually lost any pretence at being subtle and simply blurted out "You want special massage?", of which I declined.

The massage was an ok 'average', but the girl was cute enough to make it worthwhile I guess, but I don't see the point in paying someone 500 Baht (or whatever it is in there) to wank you off when I can do a much better job of it myself for free.

What about you lot?

----------


## kingwilly

you paid what???

 :rofl: 

500 is for a blowjob, its only 100 or 200 for a handjob! 

erm, so i heard...

----------


## chinthee

I had a funny experience in Chumphon a few years ago.  I was just driving cross country and decided to stop there overnight and see how the city centre looked.  Across from my hotel was a little upstairs massage place.

The ladies were butt ugly and so I told them I just wanted a Thai massage.  The little old troll takes me into a room, gives the massage, and then was attempting to wake up little willy, and I told her no thanks, not interested.  She then got really pissed off, turned over a towel and showed me two condoms, and said "you're not a real man!"  I didn't know whether to laugh or leave, but as soon as I assured her she will get a tip, she calmed down.

Bit weird down south I reckon.  Oh, and as I was leaving, she told me "It's not good for your health, you should do it."

This was obviously all in Thai but weirded me out.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you paid what???


Nothing - learn to read dickhead.

----------


## buriramboy

I didn't realise people actualy had massages without happy endings, guess i should probably stop reading those Pattaya boards so much.

----------


## Zavier38

Most times when I've had in room hotel massages there's they go full out for the big tip. Half the fun is playing hard to get so to speak.

In the 5 star places happy endings are more common in my experience than the 4 star places. The girls (and boys!) in the (5 star hotel on Sathorn) used to ask for anything up to 5000 baht!!! The 3 star joints don't want to do anything apart from push the extras. 

The hotel owners know this - many actually charge MORE for a massage in your own room. Of course if the masseuse mis judges the situation and a guest complains (as I hear happened at one well known 5 star riverside hotel in December) management back pedal very quickly. 

I have to admire how these little shop house places in tourist resorts are able to offer the full on "girlfriend" experience whilst pasty faced fat female farang (complete with their Lonely Planet guide books) are having their real "thai experience" massage a la Wat Po 2 metres away behind nothing more than a curtain partition. How they cope with the groaners I've no idea.

----------


## britmaveric

Dunno if you want bj or shag or smth sexual, seems odd one would go for a massage. Wouldnt it be easier go for a short time?  :bunny3:   Yes - they do like to push the oil massage for that said reason, but still dont see the point when all I want is a massage.

----------


## dirtydog

Why would you bother getting naked with a bird if you aint gonna shag her? Sounds like Frenchman syndrome and you can't manage it cos they once didn't have dicks  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

a handjob, that's what you call a happy ending ? more like a sad ending, why not go for the full package, bj and fucking

----------


## tristram

Yes, I often enjoy a massage, it makes me feel better, so I am happy.

----------


## daveboy

I prefer the fish bowl type places where they look after you a bit more.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> a handjob, that's what you call a happy ending ?


No. That's what is generally known as a happy ending.

What is it? Pedantic pricks day today or something?




> why not go for the full package, bj and fucking


Because I have never enjoyed paying a girl for sex, because it's invariably a waste of money and a crap experience.

----------


## Texpat

I would say pass on the happy ending unless she's willing to get a bit kinky and invite her co-worker in.

----------


## britmaveric

> I would say pass on the happy ending unless she's willing to get a bit kinky and invite her co-worker in.


Had two sisters once trying to get me to go for the oil massage, kept trying to entice my nether regions, but all I wanted was a massage.  :Sorry1:

----------


## Little Chuchok

Jeeezus Marmers...Would you really give yourself a "Happy ending" rather than let somebody else do it?????That's unless you have perfected the old "Lie on your hand untill it goes numb and then have a wank" trick.

----------


## Blake7

I've never really done the massage thing. Do these girls get naked whilst they are massaging you?

----------


## rawlins

> Because I have never enjoyed paying a girl for sex, because it's invariably a waste of money and a crap experience.


I beg to differ.... I have had many amazing experiences as a result of paying for sex and have only considered it a waste of money on the odd occasion...

Massage:  I prefer thai massage if I'm after a proper massage but an oily 'ham shank' by a random girl can be a great cure for a hangover.... Often the 'happy ending' can involve a lot more than just the 'ham shank' though...

----------


## peterpan

I gotta agree with Marmers on this one, go for a massage, get a massage, you want  a wank, go to Jungle jims. each are specialists. 
Can't imagine much worse than having a massage and then some girl with a pained look on her face tugging away, complaining about her RSI.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Jeeezus Marmers...Would you really give yourself a "Happy ending" rather than let somebody else do it?


Certainly.

If she were to jump aboard and pleasure herself at the same time, then it's different.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I gotta agree with Marmers on this one, go for a massage, get a massage, you want  a wank, go to Jungle jims. each are specialists. 
> Can't imagine much worse than having a massage and then some girl with a pained look on her face tugging away, complaining about her RSI.


How about a bird with a face like an angel,a body to boot and a "I want him to walk away satisfied' attitude??

BTW, a mate of mine got shagged(twice) by a masseuse in Chiang Mai recently.No charge....she complained that she hadn't been shagged in ages.So he helped her out as only a gentleman Kiwi would.....

----------


## Butterfly

Paid sex is always the best sex, unless you have no idea how to perform,

I am talking about sex, not love

MtD, you are not paying for love, you are paying for a sexual act, why is it so important that you shouldn't pay ? the experience could be as bad as not paying,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Paid sex is always the best sex, unless you have no idea how to perform,


If I'm paying, I expect the professional to perform, not me. And invariably, they don't.




> I am talking about sex, not love


No shit Sherlock.




> MtD, you are not paying for love, you are paying for a sexual act, why is it so important that you shouldn't pay ?


It's more to do with the fact that when a girl wants to be with me, for me rather than for a quick payout, they get more into it and so do I.

You're missing the point of what I was saying.

----------


## NickA

> t's more to do with the fact that when a girl wants to be with me, for me rather than for a quick payout, they get more into it and so do I.


Also, the 3 year wait means your balls are like oversized watermelons.

----------


## rawlins

^^ You can get the situation where a girl wants to be with you, but still expects a payment before you shuffle her out the door in the morning... Add the fact that you may have taken her out and about for a few drinks and had a good night before the bedroom antics commence...

These are usually the best 'paying for sex' experiences...

----------


## Butterfly

> If I'm paying, I expect the professional to perform, not me. And invariably, they don't.


This is true, only if you don't know how to choose the girl. Barfining a girl is an art, picking up the right one takes skills and work. You will be surprised how many I have barfined and would stay all night shagging for the fun of it (and they get paid, twice the bonus). Same with the freelancers. You need to choose very carefully. I never pick a girl quickly, it's a waste of time and money, unless she is absolutely gorgeous and there is no debate about her beauty.




> It's more to do with the fact that when a girl wants to be with me, for me rather than for a quick payout, they get more into it and so do I.
> 
> You're missing the point of what I was saying


point taken.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Barfining a girl is an art


It quite possible is. One which I have no interest in learning.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Poove! :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ If you _must_ pay, then that's fair enough. Not everyone has to.  :La:

----------


## Blake7

> I never pick a girl quickly, it's a waste of time and money, unless she is absolutely gorgeous and there is no debate about her beauty.


Like that minger from pattaya who followed you to Bangkok? The girls in R1 are still laughing about it...

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Green on the way!

----------


## stroller

> I've never really done the massage thing. Do these girls get naked whilst they are massaging you?


The girls from the 'fishbowl' places will, if you ask them.
There also is a type of massage where they use their entire body to massage you - it involves a soapy bath and an air-bed.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Wow...sounds interesting. :Smile:

----------


## Fstop

The soapy massages are horribly overpriced; I've never partaken in the "fishbowl" because of that. From friends of mine who have done the fishbowl thing, they say that the girl usually has a bored look on her face and that it's very mechanical.

Now the massage shops are pretty nice, IMO. I usually go with the prettiest looking one with the biggest hooties, and ask for the Thai massage. If I'm tired and just want to relax then I go for the oil massage. It becomes a bit of a game to see how long you can go without having Mr. Johnson wake up vertical. I don't usually go for the happy ending - but I never tell the girl that. Usually she'll give you a "preview" of said happiness before you tell her you're not interested. IMO, the girls just ask for too much. One girl yesterday asked for 1000 baht for a HJ!!!! 

I find the cheapest massages in Pattaya to be on Soi Honey. There's a few places down there that will charge you a mere 350 baht for a 2 hour oil massage. A bit dodgy, though - last time I was there I could here the bloke next to me banging away on the girl.

----------


## Butterfly

> Like that minger from pattaya who followed you to Bangkok? The girls in R1 are still laughing about it...


not my most glorious hours, that said she was a great performer in bed, and she looked kind of cute in her little bikini in the gogo bar, I might have been drunk already though, hate it when that happens.

Her following me here was not part of the plan after a good night shagging,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Is there going to be another KW moment?  :Pat:

----------


## Ping

I'm always pissed when I have a massage.  No problem keeping the todger down.  When I go for a massage, it's for a... massage.  I haven't been offered additional services at any tme when I've gone in (not that I wanted them).  Must be because I'm pissed at the time, an old bastard, butt ugly (as in 'hansum man') or all of the above.  Didn't even know you were supposed to tip the masseur until one time on a return visit the Mamasan told me, 'You give tip to girl.' 

(I wouldn't bother you with this drivel, but it seems I need to get my posts up to 100.)

----------


## Thormaturge

> You will be surprised how many I have barfined and would stay all night shagging for ..... twice the bonus.


There you go.  Barfining for Dummies.

----------


## Dalton

> when I can do a much better job of it myself for free.


Why am I not surprised......

----------


## Dalton

> Also, the 3 year wait means your balls are like oversized watermelons.


He needs a wheel-barrel to get around...

----------


## klongmaster

> Didn't even know you were supposed to tip the *masseur* until one time on a return visit the Mamasan told me, 'You give tip to *girl*.'


Mamasan was taking the piss of course cause the masseur was a MAN...

----------


## Ping

> Originally Posted by Ping
> 
> Didn't even know you were supposed to tip the *masseur* until one time on a return visit the Mamasan told me, 'You give tip to *girl*.'
> 
> 
> Mamasan was taking the piss of course cause the masseur was a MAN...


 
 :rofl: 

...er, 'masseuse'

----------


## kingwilly

> I didn't realise people actualy had massages without happy endings, guess i should probably stop reading those Pattaya boards so much.


 
i think its like masturbation, everyone does it, but not everyone admits to it!

----------


## kingwilly

> BTW, a mate of mine got shagged(twice) by a masseuse in Chiang Mai recently.No charge....she complained that she hadn't been shagged in ages.So he helped her out as only a gentleman Kiwi would.....


yeeeeeeeeeees, a mate of yours......... sure. we believe you.

----------


## kingwilly

> Quote: Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog t's more to do with the fact that when a girl wants to be with me, for me rather than for a quick payout, they get more into it and so do I. Also, the 3 year wait means your balls are like oversized watermelons.





> ^ If you must pay, then that's fair enough. Not everyone has to.





> Quote: Originally Posted by Butterfly I never pick a girl quickly, it's a waste of time and money, unless she is absolutely gorgeous and there is no debate about her beauty. Like that minger from pattaya who followed you to Bangkok? The girls in R1 are still laughing about it...


so many greens to be paid !  :rofl: 




> ^ Is there going to be another KW moment?


 :Sad:  bladdy hell, has my name made urban lexicon?  :Sad:  and for all the wrong reasons too!

----------


## mrsquirrel

I don't like massages.

Don't like strangers touching me much, bit odd I know.

Can never relax. Had a Thai massage with a foreign female friend years ago. Harrowing experience with some women trying to bend and twist me and me sitting there rigid trying my hardest to relax and enjoy it.

Had to give up in the end and leave my mate to it. Just couldn't enjoy it.

----------


## Fast Eddie

I've never been for a massage in Thailand before. I'm thinking it could be quite nice at the end of a long hard week. Maybe on a Saturday after i've been down to the gym, before heading out for the evening. 

If i wanted to do so, what would be the best places (as opposed to some grubby, backstreet knocking shop) in Bangkok to go to?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If i wanted to do so, what would be the best places (as opposed to some grubby, backstreet knocking shop) in Bangkok to go to?


If you want a really good massage, I would recommend a place on Suk Soi 23 called Manisara (just up from the wanky Guisto restaurant) and ask for a girl called keow. She's ace (not naughty). 600 Baht for 2 hrs oil + 100 Baht tip.

Another with a really nice atmosphere is on Suk Soi 33 - It's the last building on the right corner at the top of the soi away from Sukhumvit Road. I think it's 650 or 700 Baht for a 2 hour aroma oil massage in a private room. Very nice & no hanky panky.

----------


## Butterfly

> Another with a really nice atmosphere is on Suk Soi 33 - It's the last building on the right corner at the top of the soi away from Sukhumvit Road. I think it's 650 or 700 Baht for a 2 hour aroma oil massage in a private room. Very nice & no hanky panky.


I know that place, and for 700 you get the bj

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I know that place, and for 700 you get the bj


I always went there with my gf in the double room - I guess that's why I never got the 'wink'.

----------


## PlanK

Soi 22 or Onnut for the cheapest, non extra massages.  But if you go there with female friends and there aren't enough female staff you may get assigned a bloke.

 :Sad:

----------


## nedwalk

:Smile: 


> Originally Posted by NickA
> 
> Also, the 3 year wait means your balls are like oversized watermelons.
> 
> 
> He needs a wheel-barrel to get around...


 
 i have a couple of those!! and its barrow not barrel, wheel barrow as in i have a couple of wheely barrows, great tools for when your pissed and can,t walk  :Drunk:

----------


## jagger969

I am new to TD and I find everyones opinion amazing. I am an american and I have been to Thailand at least 10 or more times and I ALWAYS go for the happy ending!!

----------


## buriramboy

> I am new to TD and I find everyones opinion amazing. I am an american and I have been to Thailand at least 10 or more times and I ALWAYS go for the happy ending!!


You're just honest mate.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> I didn't realise people actualy had massages without happy endings,


they dont, he is telling porkies...





> you want a wank, go to Jungle jims.


WOT?  :Sad:   :Confused:  i thought it was just a music bar, and Toy said that she is only working there as cashier! 




> unless she is absolutely gorgeous and there is no debate about her beauty.


FFS - have you heard the english expression... 'you don't admire at the mantelpiece when you stoke the fire?'

----------


## Luckydog

> I've never really done the massage thing. Do these girls get naked whilst they are massaging you?


Yeeees Blaky they actually take off their clothes......Bless.......Boys why dont we club together and treat him to the full monty?

----------


## benbaaa

A mate of mine, something of a veteran of Thai nightlife, went to Japan to work.  He was eating a meal in a restaurant one day when the cute waitress asked him if he'd like a happy ending.  He was a little puzzled, but his curiosity got the better of him, so he said yes.   The waitress brought him the dessert menu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Butterfly

> But if you go there with female friends and there aren't enough female staff you may get assigned a bloke.


men always give the best blowjobs !!!

----------


## davearn

^^ That is wrong on soooo many levels ....

----------


## ARK

:bj3:     Going for the experts, could be a 'ladyboy'!  Much easier to stay with a regular massage for those body aches.  Anyway, I rarely 'get in the mood' when some old bint is kneading my body... 

Incidentally, I am new to this site and this is my first post.

----------


## plorf

And here I thought you only get happy endings in these obviously seedy places. TBH, I've never been offered one, not that I was out for it really, but still ^^
So you lot are saying they offer it at virtually every massage joint ? (apart from the mass dorm places I guess?..)

----------


## bobbysan124

I've had the "traditional Thai massage" and you need a "happy ending massage" shortly thereafter because the "traditional" can be almost painful.  I felt it days later.  That's how it's supposed to be, I guess.  But it was almost like an endurance test.

----------


## plorf

Not exactly, no, the traditional should hurt hard as hell *when* you get it, not afterwards ;-)

----------


## mws1234

Part of the fun going to oil massage places is to see what you get at the ending.  If anything.  There are times I've been pleasantly surprised and other times, I just got a great massage with no "happy ending" of any type.  It's the not knowing what's going to happen and the anticipation, which is exciting.   But since I went to the massage shop primarily for the massage, I'm never disappointed unless it's a crap massage.    IMHO!

If I want a ST, I'll go to a bar with ST rooms.

----------


## Deck Ape

Happy ending depends how worked up you are, nothing else. She could be 60+, rude, and the hands of a stonemason- BUT if the little head's talkin' it should be listenes to.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Hey Marmite, that street your on about is famous for its ball massage. I remember the first time i went there and picked a ball massage and when she was done (b.j included, and fuck) I asked where was the ball massage, ( i was expecting some kind of plastic balls, lilke the stone massage) she said you've had it already! I said no i hav....... oh right!

Apparently its the only street in bkk where its actualy on the menu(written). I even went there once and my card didn't work and they trusted me till the next day. She was shocked the next day when i turned up with the cash and a tip, she said "now i don't have to work today"

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Why the hell are nearly 50% of the votes for NO!

----------


## Mr Pot

I had a bad experience, fell out with the missus and dirty stopped out with work that afternoon.  No way could I deal with the happy ending I was far too hungover.

Good news was I made sure they washed my hair during the soapy; went to work smelling of roses  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^Sit behind a bus on the way home in a tuk tuk.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Hey Marmite, that street your on about is famous for its ball massage. I remember the first time i went there and picked a ball massage and when she was done (b.j included, and fuck) I asked where was the ball massage, ( i was expecting some kind of plastic balls, lilke the stone massage) she said you've had it already! I said no i hav....... oh right!


Someone on here came 4 times in 2 hours down there. I must make an effort to take a peek this weekend.

----------


## English Noodles

> I've never been for a massage in Thailand before. I'm thinking it could be quite nice at the end of a long hard week. Maybe on a Saturday after i've been down to the gym, before heading out for the evening. If i wanted to do so, what would be the best places (as opposed to some grubby, backstreet knocking shop) in Bangkok to go to?


Healthland, they have several locations around Bangkok including North Sathorn Road, Ekamai, Pinklao and Srinakarin.

www.healthlandspa.com

----------


## Fstop

> Hey Marmite, that street your on about is famous for its ball massage. 
> 
> Apparently its the only street in bkk where its actualy on the menu(written).


It is famous for that massage, but it's not the only place where it's on the menu. There are a few places on Soi 22 (Aurora is one of them, I think) where it's listed.

----------


## Slipstream

> Why the hell are nearly 50% of the votes for NO!


I think half of TD is either settled down on the farm or planning on it.

For me the singleton roaming is food for the soul mate  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Why the hell are nearly 50% of the votes for NO!


Probably because if one wants a proper massage they go to a proper massage parlor.  If they want a handjob, BJ or a fcuk they go to many of the fine establishments offering said service.  This does include certain "massage" parlors who specialize in happy beginnings, happy in betweens and "happy endings".

----------


## Slipstream

Even 'proper' massage parlours have extra's, you just have to say the right things, make the right 'signals' with the right girl  :Wink:

----------


## Mr Pot

I got my first legit Thai massage ever yesterday morning (been here on and off 4 years now and never done it quite suprisingly)

1. I was worried I was going to let one rip
2. I was worried I might get a boner (not a problem in the other establishments)
3. It hurt like fcuk (therefore no need for 2. above)
4. It still hurts like fcuk.

I remember the massuer asking me to relax, which I couldn't as she was trying rip my limbs apart from one another whislt trying to what felt like stuffing my head up my rectum.

I'll go for a two girl soapy next time  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> It still hurts like fcuk.


No pain no gain. :Smile:

----------


## justincase 13

I never realized happy endings were sooo common.. I've been to many places all over thailand and never been asked.... But a few times only in chiang mai i went for a massage just before closing time, and the girls asked me out for a drink and at the end of the night they all say the same thing... my sister has locked me out of the house.. It seems to be a trick they use up that way i guess.....

----------


## jubby

Wow,  This Threads only two years Old.     I've been thinking about getting a message myself the last few days,  not had one for a long while and I'm stiff as a board.   Never had a happy ending,  maybe I'm weird .

Do quite fancy one of those Soapys with two birds though.  Anyone know a place in Chiang Rai ?

----------


## Dreadlord

^Yeah, go figure  :Smile:   But by the time I get there it will be 4 years old. LOL 

Actually hoping to get there sometime this next year for 2 weeks. Want to try a Thai massage, had the Chinese ones here (with happy endings). They do cost a bit much in the USA. (3,255 baht by your standards)

----------


## kingwilly

> They do cost a bit much in the USA. (3,255 baht by your standards)


The massage or the happy ending ?

----------


## Dreadlord

> Originally Posted by Dreadlord
> 
> They do cost a bit much in the USA. (3,255 baht by your standards)
> 
> 
> The massage or the happy ending ?


Just the happy ending costs that much. Some are worth it...some are not...

The massage is another 2,278 baht. :tieme:

----------


## Minty4Thai

The old Messy ending, I was travelling down south to do a visa run from krabi, and it was daft ocklock in the morning, We found a snooker club and had a what seemed a long game of snooker as it took us for ever to finish... Anyways we stumbled back to our hotel about 1am ish. and saw that there was a massage parlour open, and i love my 2 hour sports massage, i have about 4 a week of different kinds. But we were nodding on and off, me and my mate that is whilst receiving a massage, so was the old lady doing me, but as ive not experienced a massage parlour that does happy endings before, i never knew why the ladies were still hanging around for as we put our clothes back on, they had a bewildered look on there faces as we were saying thank you in thai etc.. it was'nt untill we realised when we woke from a very long day that they were looking for give us a (messy ending) as i like to call it. She was surely 45/55 anyways im glad we were oblivious to it all. So ive yet to receive a happy ending, Im with the op on this one im not really into paying for it. When all i want is a decent massage thats pretty hard to find at times.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

Sex is fine but a massage done professionally which allows you to really relax for an hour or more is heaven.Now after when your body is not tense and your masseur has loosened up the knots and got the blood flowing you can really enjoy legitimate sex. Really pisses me off when I am in need of a real massage to have some imposter give a half arsed effort after she learns I am actually looking for a legit massage.

----------


## Bob63

Aussie, I see you live in Udon.
I tried a local massage outfit situated about where Phon Phisai 2 intersects with Pracha Uhthit. 1 or 2 km north of the train station.
The masseusses /masseurs are all blind, whích reportedly should enable them to give a better massage - or at least gives them a job.
Anyway, the young girl that gave me thai head and shoulder massage was strong as an ox (and looked the same). She almost killed me  :Smile: , it hurt like h.
It was clothes on, but they put some tiger balm /wax under your tshirt to make for better massage.
There is not a farang in sight up there, and the massage takes place in a room with a 5-6 benches side by side.
Actually, there are two rooms (A/C and not A/C), with slightly higher cost for A/C. I forgot the price.
Next to me was an old thai woman getting thai massage, she was also in much pain.

Anyway, now I tried real massage and am happy to say I prefer a gentle but moderately vigorous oil massage, not the medieval torture of real thai massage for thais (not adapted to farangs) ...
And since I always bring the gf along, there is no suggestion about happy endings.

Just my 2 cents

Bob

----------


## retsook

Am I to understand I should avoid a Soapy Massage?  Perhaps my fantasy of what it would be like is better than the real thing.

----------


## Rogatm

some great stories in there, Last one i had was older and had the gurth of a small Bus, Hurt like hell when she started climbing on my back massaging with her knee's.........Definatly NOT a happy ending :sexy:

----------


## bart

> you paid what???
> 
> 
> 
> 500 is for a blowjob, its only 100 or 200 for a handjob! 
> 
> erm, so i heard...


 
COME OFF TIT ,,??? :sexy:

----------


## Chili Pepper

I found to a new place in Pattaya last weekend, Luna massage. Can't really remember exactly where the shop was, it was near Carrefour, Central Road, near the traffic lights. It's more like the type of massage shop you see in parts of Bangkok, offering the full service so to speak. Not like most of the others in Pattaya full of fat old munters. I guess that's what 100-200 baht would get you. 

The place looks new with private rooms, the owner said they just recently opened but they already had a few cuties in there.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Can't imagine getting an oil massage and not wanting a happy ending.

Unless it's done by some serious hag.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Unless it's done by some serious hag.


They are usually the most experienced and the tightest grip. 

The dirtiest girls are in Lavender on Suk Soi 22 in Bangkok.

That place on Soi 33 what Marmers and Fresh Prince is on about where they stick a finger up your bum is meant to be rubbish.

----------

